# negro (persona de esa raza): ¿políticamente correcto?; alternativas



## mel 2013

Hola:

quisiera saber si se puede usar en España la palabra "negro" sin ser insulto para referir a una persona de piel negra o hay mejores variantes para decirlo?
¿Se usa _hombre de color_?

Muchas gracias de antemano,
Mel


----------



## DOBRA

Hola

Sí que es políticamente correcto, todo depende de la entonación o tono con que digas la palabra "negro". "Hombre o persona de color" se usa, pero te pueden contestar preguntándote si es de color rojo, verde o azul. También podrás oír "hombre o mujer de raza negra", pero hay que tener en cuenta que las razas no existen, la raza humana es sólo una.Así que este último caso no sería correcto(aunque lo digan algunas personas).

Ejemplos correctos: Una mujer negra regenta un restaurante de comida senegalesa.
                               Un hombre negro viajó a pie a través del Sahara.

Saludos, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Maximino

Estoy de acuerdo con DOBRA. Se puede usar sin que suene despectivo, pero depende del lugar, de la situación de la entonación, etc. Se puede usar también 'persona de color' (aunque en rigor sea incorrecto), 'negrito/a' y otros. En este hilo se trató este tema antes.


Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hasta puede decirse cariñosamente.


----------



## Duometri

Hola mel:

Yo he oído a un negro contestar casi enfadado: "yo no soy de color, yo soy negro". Como dice Dobra, si hay intención peyorativa se nota en la entonación.

Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

Hoy en día, en España, muchos consideran más respetuoso y, por tanto, preferible usar las palabras sencillas que no tienen un origen insultante como "negro" o "ciego" o "prostituta" a otras que, durante un tiempo, se consideraron políticamente correctas como "de color", "invidente", "trabajadora sexual" puesto que estas últimas suelen esconder un rechazo velado y una necesidad de dar dignidad a algo indigno y las palabras más sencillas sólo son despectivas si lo es el tono y el contexto, pero no por sí mismas.

Sobre el caso concreto de "negro", no hay una opción mejor que "negro", como dice Dobra, "de color" es un eufemismo innecesario y de dudoso gusto, "de raza negra" es estrictamente incorrecto, y otros eufemismos como negrito, moreno,... se consideran condescendientes, como si nos dieran pena los pobrecitos.


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
Una señora entra en una oficina del INSS en un pueblo de la provincia de Madrid y pregunta por: "Ese compañero suyo... moreno"; el funcionario aludido, que estaba fuera de su vista pero la había escuchado, responde con una sonrisa: "Señora no estoy así porque me haya dado el sol, soy negro desde que nací".
Este compañero de mi hermana lo toma con bastante buen humor. 
Cualquier palabra puede ser ofensiva, depende del tono y el contexto (solo hay que agregar "puto/puta" delante, y cualquier palabra inocente adquiere otro cariz) pero en castellano _negro _no es despectiva (al menos en España) hay numerosos términos para referirse a personas que no tienen el color de piel "adecuado" con evidente intención de ser ofensivos; lo mismo que los hay para los que no pertenecen a "nuestra" cultura ¿quién decide cuál es el _color adecuado _o _nuestra cultura_?... Seguro que alguien con mucha mala baba. 
saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Duometri said:


> Yo he oído a un negro contestar casi enfadado: "yo no soy de color, yo soy negro". Como dice Dobra, si hay intención peyorativa se nota en la entonación.


Me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo.
Hoy en día Chile está pasando por un período de llegada masiva de inmigrantes, hay muchos negros entre ellos (antes casi no existían por estos lares).  Escuché a un haitiano, decir en muy mal español: "No me digas _moreno_, ¡yo soy negro!" 
El término en sí no es peyorativo ni ofensivo, no más que cualquier otra palabra si no está dicha con la intención de ofender.
A mí los términos "políticamente correctos" me parecen una solemne tontería, como diría nuestro entrañable Xiao.  Los ciegos no van a ser menos ciegos por llamarlos invidentes, ni las prostitutas van a ser mejor vistas por llamarlas trabajadoras sexuales.
Saludos.
_


----------



## francisgranada

No sé si mi pregunta es OT o la puedo poner aquí ... En mis lares la palabra que corresponde a "gitano" es considerado "políticamente incorrecto", se debe decir "Rom". ¿Cuál es la situación con la palabra _gitano _en los países hispanoparlantes? ¿Se usa normalmente o se prefiere "rom" o algo semejante (p.e. en la televisión etc.)?


----------



## jmx

En España "gitano" es una palabra aceptable en general, y los propios gitanos la usan. Quizá en un estudio académico se preferiría "caló", "romaní" o alguna otra cosa, no sé.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

francisgranada said:


> No sé si mi pregunta es OT o la puedo poner aquí ... En mis lares la palabra que corresponde a "gitano" es considerado "políticamente incorrecto", se debe decir "Rom". ¿Cuál es la situación con la palabra _gitano _en los países hispanoparlantes? ¿Se usa normalmente o se prefiere "rom" o algo semejante (p.e. en la televisión etc.)?


Coincido con jmx en que gitano es una palabra corriente. No sabría de qué otro modo llamarlos... Y lo de romaní no se entendería.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Creo que ni los gitanos argentinos mismos tienen idea de que hay otra palabra para denominarlos.


----------



## Vampiro

"Gitanos", no hay otro término por acá.
_


----------



## Jonno

En España no sólo los propios gitanos la usan, sino que la usan con orgullo.


----------



## Vampiro

Al final, los gitanos se sienten orgullosos de ser gitanos, los negros de ser negros, los indios de ser indios… voy a pensar que los únicos “trancados” en este cuento son los políticos, que creen que sacarán réditos de algún tipo por usar expresiones como pueblos originarios, minorías étnicas, culturas ancestrales, etc.
_


----------



## romarsan

Por mi parte tan solo añadiría que, en textos escritos, prensa y demás, es conveniente extremar el cuidado, no así en lenguaje hablado.


----------



## Vampiro

Ah, sí, en eso estoy de acuerdo.  Hay palabras que escritas se ven muy poco elegantes.
Yo me refiero concretamente al uso de eufemismos como afroamericano, moreno, de color, etc, en el lenguaje hablado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Coincido con que la intención puede dar a las palabras un sentido u otro. En la duda, abstenerse. 
A un boxeador negro, de nacionalidad española, le he oído decir que tuvo que fajarse como un negro para ganar una pelea.
A conocidos de Nigeria, Costa de Marfil y Ghana los he oido calificarse de negros, con toda naturalidad.
Pero es usual que los medios de comunicación los llamen subsaharianos. 
Los gitanos se llaman entre ellos gitanos, y cuando es el caso así los llamo. Lo que no haría es llamarlos lilailas, como he oído a uno de ellos llamar a otros de su etnia; no sé si es peyorativo, o solo usado entre ellos y me suena a cachondeo. Tampoco digo cañí o calé por gitano, que son términos de su lenguaje. Cuando se refieren a los que no somos gitanos nos llaman payos, y me parece perfectamente.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En cuanto al hilo, no es incorrecto decir que alguien es negro/a. Responde a la realidad y no se ha generado rechazo a su uso.
(Un locutor de radio, hace unas navidades, quiso ser "correcto" y dijo que un equipo había fichado varios jugadores "de colores"; luego rectificó: bueno, son todos negros...". La risa fue de órdago)


----------



## Quiviscumque

Jonno said:


> En España no sólo los propios gitanos la usan, sino que la usan con orgullo.



_Soy gitano
y vengo a tu casamiento
a partirme la camisa
la camisita que tengo._

Así cantaba San Camarón de la Isla, ¿qué más prueba se precisa?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Vampiro said:


> Al final, los gitanos se sienten orgullosos de ser gitanos, los negros de ser negros, los indios de ser indios… voy a pensar que los únicos “trancados” en este cuento son los políticos, que creen que sacarán réditos de algún tipo por usar expresiones como pueblos originarios, minorías étnicas, culturas ancestrales, etc.
> _



La culpa de eso la tiene gente tan idiota que cree que por llamar a otro negro, chino, gitano, indio, judío, lo están ofendiendo.


----------



## chileno

Kaxgufen said:


> La culpa de eso la tiene gente tan idiota que cree que por llamar a otro negro, chino, gitano, indio, judío, lo están ofendiendo.



Justamente, son los racistas los piensan así, y lo justifican con ser "políticamente correcto/correcta", bueno no siempre...


----------



## ACQM

Totalmente de acuerdo con Kaxgufen y Chileno. Los que piensan que "negro" es una palabra denigrante son los que piensan que ser negro es una desgracia o algo vergonzoso, igual que "gitano" o "judío" o lo que sea. La gente que realmente considera iguales a blancos y negros y a los de otras etnias, no tiene porqué ver nada denigrante en esas palabras.

Por cierto, en España, además de "gitano" se oyen las palabras "romaní" o "calé" como sinónimos más cultos o literarios, a vece se usan, simplemente por no repetir la palabra gitano varias veces en un texto, pero no son mejores ni peores, sólo menos frecuentes.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México se supone que no existe el racismo/discriminación hacia los negros, pero con una población negra del .05% es obvio que no hay ningún mérito en esto, si no hay negros no podemos ser racistas con ellos, además para eso están las etnias indígenas a los que tenemos muy jodidos.  En fin.

El punto es que aquí llamar negro a alguien no es considerado ofensivo, tenemos la costumbre de llamar a la gente "de cariño" diciéndoles gordo, pelón, güero, flaco, prieto, etc. Incluso en ocasiones a gente de ascendencia indígena y de piel muy morena los llamamos negros y no hay problema.

Y como bien han dicho, es la intención y el tono de voz con que se describa a una persona lo que hace que sea ofensivo o afectuoso.


----------



## diox76

Hola:

Sé que han pasado ya 4 años desde el inicio de este post pero por si acaso os surja la misma duda una vez más, aquí tenéis una página que os lo explica:
negro o persona de color, alternativas válidas

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Negritos (que existe en todos los idiomas como en español) solo debe emplearse para referirse al grupo de pueblos del sudeste de Asia que incluye a los aeta y atis de las Filipinas, a los semang de la Península de Malasia y a los jarawa y otras tribus de las Islas Andamán que se caracterizan por su tamaño pequeño, piel muy oscura y pelo rizado.


----------



## MidnightCharm

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Negritos (que existe en todos los idiomas como en español) solo debe emplearse para referirse al grupo de pueblos del sudeste de Asia que incluye a los aeta y atis de las Filipinas, a los semang de la Península de Malasia y a los jarawa y otras tribus de las Islas Andamán que se caracterizan por su tamaño pequeño, piel muy oscura y pelo rizado.



_Negritos _se tiene que usar con mucho cuidado, sea con quien sea. Escuchar a un periodista usar esa palabra es ofensivo, otra cosa es entre amigos.
No me parece bien que el término para referirse de forma seria a un pueblo sea un diminutivo.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

MidnightCharm said:


> No me parece bien que el término para referirse de forma seria a un pueblo sea un diminutivo.


Pues el caso es que es así. 
Negrito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Incluso en otros idiomas:
Asian Negritos are not one population - Gene Expression
Negrito


----------



## Señor K

En el caso de negrito, por lo menos en Chile se emplea muchísimo, de forma cariñosa, para que una mujer (o bueno, un hombre, para qué nos vamos a poner homofóbicos) se refiera a su pareja: "*oye, negrito, ¿por qué no vas a comprar pan al almacén?*"... 

Es como dice Janis en el comentario 24: en español, se suelen emplear muchas palabras que por sí solas podrían reultar ofensivas, racistas o "políticamente incorrectas" en contextos cariñosos o amistosos: "negro", "gordo" o "guatón", "chino", "flaco", "cholo", "indio" y un largo etcétera.


----------



## aesir

un hombre negroide ...


----------



## chamyto

aesir said:


> un hombre negroide ...



Buenas noches, nunca la he oído (en España) . ¿De qué zona es común "negroide" ?


----------



## aesir

La verdad es que no sé en qué zona exactamente . Supongo que en las clases de antropología se oye este término.

Quería ofrecer otra alternativa.

Pienso que es mejor llamar a alquien por su nombre si uno ya lo sabe, en vez de llamarle por su raza y/o etnia, en mi humilde opinión ...


----------



## Señor K

"Negroide" me suena poco apropiado. A mis oídos, está a un paso de sonar ofensivo.


----------



## chileno

chamyto said:


> Buenas noches, nunca la he oído (en España) . ¿De qué zona es común "negroide" ?


Recuerda que aesir es ruso o rusa...

http://dle.rae.es/?id=QN2AkDj


----------



## aesir

Entiendo que la mayoría de la gente no usa esa palabra, pero se lo juro que es un término antropológico ... 

"Troncos Raciales, Caucasoide, Negroide, Mongoloide"


----------



## Señor K

No, si eso está claro. Yo creo que muchos acá lo hemos escuchado en ese aspecto, Aesir... pero diferente es dónde lo insertas.

Por poner un ejemplo simple con otra de las palabras que propones en ese enlace:

Si yo leo "mongoloide" en un artículo antropológico, perfecto. Se entiende y comparte sin problemas.

No obstante, si escucho en una conversación coloquial "este tipo es tan bestia que parece mongoloide", es claro que no me estoy refiriendo al ámbito académico"...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, ya todos estamos de acuerdo en que una persona de piel oscura va a tomar a bien o mal que le digan "negro/negra" dependiendo de las intenciones de quien dice la palabra.
Igualmente, seguimos "sintiendo" que la palabra todavía tiene un "halo de tabú".


----------



## aesir




----------



## jorgema

Sobre *negroide*, debo decir que el término se uso durante algún tiempo en el Perú para calificar al estilo de música que ahora se prefiere llamar 'afroperuano' o simplemente música negra. Se decía (y aún se dice por algunos) música negroide para llamar por ejemplo a lo que hace el famoso conjunto folclórico *Perú Negro*. Fueron los mismos folcloristas, gente como los hermanos Victoria y Nicomedes Santa Cruz, e incluso la gran Chabuca Granda, quienes rechazaron el uso de 'negroide' en vez del más llano 'negro'.
Por cierto, eso no quita que en el Perú, al igual que en otras partes de América Latina, negro se siga usando en ocasiones como insulto y que a veces se tome como ofensa. Imagino que tiene que ver mucho con el grado de homogeneidad racial de cada país. Janis menciona que en México no hay casi población negra, y creo que lo mismo vale para Chile o Argentina; no es el caso del Perú, donde además ese grupo ha sufrido bastante discriminación.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jorgema said:


> Janis menciona que en México no hay casi población negra


Bueno, es verdad lo que dice Janis, y es probable que ella en la calle no encuentre gente negra, pero también es cierto que el porcentaje de población mexicana descendiente de antepasados africanos se concentra en ciertas zonas como el Estado de Veracruz, donde es común verlos, me imagino que de la misma forma que en algunas zonas de Perú donde también se concentran. Y por el mestizaje es posible ver gente que recibe el adjetivo de negro/negra sin tener rasgos faciales con el fenotipo africano, solamente por su color de piel. Y para que no me borren, debo decir que debido a esta curiosidad es que también en México existe el problema del uso de la palabra "negro" para referirse a una persona por su color, pues muchos podrían sentirse ofendidos por considerarse mestizos o desconocer sus raices.
De hecho, este 1% es un dato oficial, que en mi opinión no es real. El porcentaje debe ser mayor, pues en las encuestas del Instituto Nacional de Estadística, es la gente la que se clasifica así misma dentro de un tipo de color de piel, y no es difícil imaginar que muchos se apegan más al mestizaje para declararse de "piel morena" en vez de "piel negra".


----------



## aesir

En los EE.UU. se le llama a una persona de origen africano "afroamericano" en vez de "negro" porque es un término más correcto "políticamente". Pero en realidad esa palabra puede causar confusión porque cualquier persona de cualquier origen que hubiera nacido en el continente africano es africano.

Y como dicen por ahí - ninguno de nosotros ha nacido a este mundo para odiar; la intolerancia es enseñada (está bien dicho, espero ), y quizás sea posible desaprenderlo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Estimados foristas:

Dado que el tema que motivó la apertura de este hilo ha sido más que comentado, debemos cerrar este hilo no sin antes darle las gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes.

Agradeciendo también su comprensión,


*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

